# Seafood Restaurants ( East Rand )



## baksteen8168 (5/11/14)

Hi Everyone

Wondering if anyone has a good recommendation on a seafood restaurant in the east? Preferably around the Boksburg area. HRH loves prawns and I think it is time that I treat her to a nice evening out again.


----------



## rogue zombie (5/11/14)

I haven't lived that side for a long time, but there used to be Neptunes Grotto on Northrand road (across the road from News Cafe).

Check if they're around, they used to be good,

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I haven't lived that side for a long time, but there used to be Neptunes Grotto on Northrand road (across the road from News Cafe).
> 
> Check if they're around, they used to be good,


Thanks @r0gue z0mbie 

They are still there. I completely forgot about them.  The spice they use on their prawns are amazing. 

Thanks for the input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/11/14)

Still there, nice.

I should actually take my wife there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (7/11/14)

Farenheit Grill in Edenvale is always great too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/11/14)

KieranD said:


> Farenheit Grill in Edenvale is always great too



Yip.
There's one in Benoni to.


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/14)

KieranD said:


> Farenheit Grill in Edenvale is always great too





r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip.
> There's one in Benoni to.



Been to the one in Benoni, Food is great and they have a BIG area for the kiddies to play in.

I ended up taking her to the new Turn 'n Tender in Boksburg as we have not been there before. Food is a little on the pricey side, but then again it was prepared expertly and tasted great. They have a big wine selection and the waiter was very friendly. We will definitely be back, but only on special occasions (because of price)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (8/11/14)

Hands down Jose's in Kempton Park .. Honestly the best seafood you can ask for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frostbite (8/11/14)

Hands down Jose's in Kempton Park .. Honestly the best seafood you can ask for


----------



## rogue zombie (8/11/14)

Yes, you said so.
We got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (8/11/14)

Lol stupid 3G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/11/14)

Thanks @Frostbite - Will definitely put them on the "to do" list


----------

